# Curing time for oil pan sealant?



## AutoX-FIB (Nov 20, 2004)

I need to swap oil pans on my 12v VR6 and I'm wondering how long it's necessary to let the car sit to let the oil pan sealant cure. Some DIYs I've read are saying 10-12 hrs? Is it really necessary to wait that long? Most of them are also saying wait a half hour to fill the oil again. If it would hold oil in that timeframe would that be long enough to cure it? I want to do this tomorrow but I have someplace to be that afternoon. I won't have another opportunity to work on it for a week.

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Take a look on Loctite's site to see exactly what they say.

www.loctite.com/


----------



## Tripicana (Dec 17, 2004)

use "the right stuff", its a sealant sold at any autoparts stores. label says ready to use imediately, ive used it numberous times with great results


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Best to let it cure up a while before tightening down. This insures a proper seal.


----------

